# Red Cannondale Saeco Caad3 value ?



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

local private sale close to me in the UK is selling the above , whats it worth ?

Time carbon looking forks , though seller thinks they are alloy for some reason ?

61cm frame is in good/fair condition , with only cosmetic damage to paintwork in the usual places , its red with yellow decals also with the Saeco decals

what is the rough built date and whats it worth , do i go fixie , or do i restore it back to original

cheerz

BB


----------

